# First post-surgery labs



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

My doctor called last week with my test results, and I was in the middle of something else and had brain freeze on the phone with her. She said everything looked wonderful and TSH was 2.6. I always have a 2.6 TSH. It is like the 3rd test with that same number!

I asked her to send me the test results and they came in the mail the other day. They did not measure T3 at all. I thought they would. So here are the main numbers:

TSH 2.6 (0.3 - 4.7)
Free T4, Automated 1.7 (H) (0.8 - 1.6)
Calcium for PTH 9.0 (8.7 - 10.5)

I was still in the midst of tapering down on my Calcium and Vitamin D. I was taking 4 Tums a day at that blood test. Now I'm not taking any calcium nor vitamin d.

I maybe feel slightly jittery. Not bad. I get winded very easily. But my main problem is that I have a cold or sinusitis that hasn't gone away in 4 weeks and I have all these tendon/joint aches. I also feel a bit blue. But that is not unusual for me. I've started physical therapy to learn stretches and stuff for my knee and ankle. I feel so much older than my 43 years. And my hair is rapidly turning gray. Time to color it!

Any opinions? Thanks for looking at this.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

SnoodMama said:


> And my hair is rapidly turning gray. Time to color it!
> 
> Any opinions?


Don't color it! :anim_63: I lost that battle 25 years ago!

I've been feeling much the same way you are - depressed, achy, nervous/jittery, shaky (particularly in the morning) and winded for absolutely no reason. I saw my endocrinologist yesterday for the first time since surgery (8 weeks ago today) thinking surely I needed more Synthroid. I've been taking 125 mcg since the morning after my surgery.

She said she thought I needed less Synthroid and, frankly, I thought she was off her rocker...but...this morning I only took half my usual dose and I've had the best day I can remember.

I'd been under the impression thyroid hormone replacement was prescribed based on a person's height/weight but it's not, it's based on metabolism. I'm 65, I get regular but moderate exercise, but I'm sure my metabolism is slowing. The endocrinologist told me we can have the same negative side effects whether we're getting too much OR too little thyroid hormone replacement.

I can't even describe how much I've enjoyed today. I honestly didn't know if I'd ever enjoy a "normal" day again and I don't know what tomorrow will be like BUT I've seen enough today to make me believe there is a perfect formula for each of us. I still feel so good tonight that I don't want to go to bed and ordinarily I'm so tired and irritable. My poor husband probably thinks I'm schizophrenic but if I wake-up to a bad day tomorrow, I'm still convinced sooner or later I'm going to get the perfect dose of Synthroid.


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey snoodmama,

I think the blue days r just part of thyroid issues especially after surgery. I have had my fair share of them as well I'm thinking your TSH is to high. I'm a major NEWBIE but from everything I've read here that seems the case. I'm sure the others experts at reading these labs will be give there input. I think u should be feeling better at this point.

I saw the doctor on Thursday and told him about my shortness of breath and he said "could be my heart racing" as IAM still a tad hyper. My TSH is 1.32. He recommended I check my pulse next time. Alot of good that will do while I'm huffing & puffing. I hope your doctor has u on good anti-biotics for the sinus infections. Do u take allergy pill? Maybe keep those in u. I normally get 3-5 sinus infections a year and hate them. Maybe u need to REST MORE


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

IDClaire... I see here you mentioned that your shakiness/jitteriness (I call it agitation) is worst in the morning too. I asked you that question on your thread. I'm really amazed at how similar we feel. I hope you continue to have a good day today too.

From what you said about Ambien making you feel awful after the third day... I'm wondering if you, like me, should not get too much sleep. I find that 7 or 7.5 hours is what I need. Any more and I'm headachy and cloudy. I'm in that mood today because I took children's Zyrtec which is supposedly "non-drowsy"... but makes me go into a coma practically. Anyway I hope you are having a good day today!

thornvhu- thanks for the advice about the cold/sinuses. I've never had a sinus infection in my life and I'm not sure that is what this is. But, it is irritating! The Zyrtec does seem to help my nose, but then has the unfortunate side-effect of me being completely zonked for about 24 hours. So are you working to reduce your medicines a bit to bring you back down from hyper?

I actually think I'm a tad hyper, but my TSH doesn't reflect that. My symptoms do.


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

Snoodmama- I'm trying to loose some weight and want to stay a tad hyper and the doctor is fine with that because I feel good. As far as allergies go, I take a antihistamine around 6:00 everyday (claritin 24 hr.) and sudafed as needed for congestion.

It's strange u have never had one and now u do post surgery. Hummm...I agree maybe it's not sinus infection. What r your symptoms?

When I have one my symptoms are: migraine, pain in face,applying pressure relieves pain, nose bleeds, sounds like wings flapping in ears (from fluid), teeth pain.

Do u have any of those? Or do u have small children who maybe passed a nasty cold onto u? Anyways they stink and I'm sorry u r having to deal with not feeling well. Tomorrow is new day and I pray it's a healthier one for u


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> My doctor called last week with my test results, and I was in the middle of something else and had brain freeze on the phone with her. She said everything looked wonderful and TSH was 2.6. I always have a 2.6 TSH. It is like the 3rd test with that same number!
> 
> I asked her to send me the test results and they came in the mail the other day. They did not measure T3 at all. I thought they would. So here are the main numbers:
> 
> ...


It will take time for your body to figure it all out. Right now, I think there is a lag time between the FT4 and TSH. That TSH will come down; sadly patience is a virtue here.

Did doc leave your thryoxine replacement the same; I hope?

Good to hear from you!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, Andros, the doctor kept everything the same. She said to come back in 6 months unless I feel bad before then. I will probably order my own TSH, FT3 and FT4 tests in a few weeks. Maybe 4 weeks. And then I'll see if I should schedule an appointment before then.

In the meantime I need to try to calm down in the morning and chill a little bit. ACK! Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SnoodMama said:


> Yes, Andros, the doctor kept everything the same. She said to come back in 6 months unless I feel bad before then. I will probably order my own TSH, FT3 and FT4 tests in a few weeks. Maybe 4 weeks. And then I'll see if I should schedule an appointment before then.
> 
> In the meantime I need to try to calm down in the morning and chill a little bit. ACK! Thank you!


Oh, no!! Not 6 months. LHM (Lord have mercy!) Every 8 weeks! You are going to have to find a doctor who "gets this!" In your doctor's favor; I was impressed she did not lower your thyroxine replacement. That was a good move on her part. LOL!

You are right; somewhere along the line you do need a "baseline" to work with so TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3 should be all done on the same day.

That FREE T4 will come down a bit also given a few more weeks.


----------

